# Best Product Description Ever



## Gizmo (9/4/14)

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (10/4/14)

LOL, using existing terminology and names, all in mixed up sentences - sure funny example of some marketing strategies.


----------



## Rowan Francis (10/4/14)

lol , that was priceless , almost as good as the 7 red lines expert !!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

